# Short ribs vs spare ribs??



## schultzy (Aug 10, 2007)

I had someone ask me if I could smoke them some short ribs because they are more meaty. I was a little confused on exactly what the difference was. I asked them if it was the rib tips and then they were a little unsure. Anyone have a good explanation.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 10, 2007)

short ribs are beef..spare ribs are pork...


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 11, 2007)

DING DING DING we have a winner!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 11, 2007)

*I disagree, short ribs are beefy, spare ribs are porky. Well,... some one had to be a smart a**, Gypsy seems to be absent tonite , so, it was up to me!! haha. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry (don't say I never did nothin for ya)*


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 11, 2007)

Terry, with all due respect "put a rubberband around your head and snap out of it". Just ribbin' ya! Haha.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 11, 2007)

*Thats ok sir, I darn sure deserve it! Just trying to bring a smile to people, I think thats the best thing we can do, bring a little joy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Terry (and thanks!)*


----------

